# grouse....



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

has anybody been up in the mountains recently and spotted any blue grouse broods? I wonder how they are doing with this dry hot weather, not exactly what we needed after two really wet late springs the past two years. If the vegetation is dry it could really put the hurt on the grouse and i would hate to see 3 bad years in a row for broods due to weather.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I was fly fishing a high mountain stream a few days ago and saw three nice bunches working through the aspens. I was really excited about it.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

that is great news. maybe this year will be a good one.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I saw quite a few the other day while scouting for deer. once in the aspens they were hanging on the trail in groups of 2-5


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

When is blue grouse season? I couldn't find a season date in the proclamation.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

September 1st, I think.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/calendar/month.calendar/2012/09/28/127|53|54|52|55|56|57|58.html


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I was up yesterday, and saw about 25 birds. This is an area that I dont typically see allot of birds. There were two seperate groups, both were hens with broods, and both were on water around noon.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

oh, that is a sight for sore eyes. lol lol... September cant get here fast enough.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Josh.dont tease us!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Josh.dont tease us!


Teasing? Did I mention I'm jumping 20-40 chukars 3-4 times a week, and ~6 cottontails on each of those trips. I think chukar with my bow may actually happen this year.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

awe man! Im aching to get out. Glad to hear you are finding good bird numbers over there


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Sprig Kennels said:


> oh, that is a sight for sore eyes. lol lol... September cant get here fast enough.


I completely and totally agree!!!


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Talking with a gov. trapper the other day that flys all over to shoot cyote & he said that he had been seeing lots & lots of birds!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I have seen a lot more young ones this year than I have in years past. One day on the mountain I saw a little one try to fly through a wire fence and hit one of the wires and go tumbling to the ground. It was quite a funny sight.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've seen them just about every weekend while walking in the mountains around Strawberry.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I did an 11 hour hike yesterday to retrieve my trail cam. I bumped 3 different groups of 10-15 grouse. I also saw no less than 100 chukars. Looks like its going to be a good year.


----------



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

It should be against the rules to post all of those pictures...you got me all kinds of excited now!


----------



## Johnson1040 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have been seeing a lot of blue (dusky) grouse around water at the mid-elevation levels. There is reason to hope.


----------



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

We took the kids fishing today and we seen two bunches of ruffies while just driving...on mainish roads!!!


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I flushed about 4 grouse while bow hunting this weekend. There seems to be plenty of them.


----------



## 20GAUGEONLY (Aug 26, 2012)

Lonetree...
What range are you seeing grouse and chukar on the same hike? I've hunted both a lot and my "spots" are 100 miles apart.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

20GAUGEONLY said:


> Lonetree...
> What range are you seeing grouse and chukar on the same hike? I've hunted both a lot and my "spots" are 100 miles apart.


The Wasatch. I know a spot where you can get chukars or blues within 100 yards of each other.

Years ago there was a spot where you could get blue grouse, ruffed grouse, sage grouse, chukars, and huns, all on the same water hole. I find blues and the occasional ruffed there now.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

We had a ruffed grouse come by the pool in Park city RV park about a month ago. Made us all chuckle, it just walked around with 10 people swimming. It was fine until my three year old started to chase it around....


----------



## j.bird (Aug 29, 2012)

Did some scouting in the north eastern mountain ranges this past weekend, saw really healthy numbers of dusky and ruffed grouse. Should be a great season!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I've seen more grouse this year than any other year. I think the mild winter helped minimize winter kill.


----------

